

Top most promising Estonian startups for 2013 selected - jkaljundi
http://kaljundi.com/2012/12/29/top-10-estonian-startups-to-watch-in-2013/

======
MartinV
I would also add few names: <http://browserbite.com> \- browser compatibility
testing, <http://fortumo.com> \- in-app mobile payments, <http://edicy.com> \-
simple websites for small businesses

